# Iver project



## 2jakes (Oct 12, 2015)

Looking at the merkle project has got me going in finishing my iver.






The wheels & tires will have to be replaced.









This bike came with 1” Morrow which I will use.


The Torrington pedals cleaned up real nice.
The endcaps have a stamping number#8.




 One local shop had never seen a bike this old & I didn’t want them experimenting on it.
There’s other places, just got to find out which size rims, tires will fit & what spokes to use.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 13, 2015)

Are you going with reproduction Robert Dean Singletubes and Stutzman rims?

In that case, the only think you really need to know is spoke size.

If you're going with an alternative, I would use Velocity Blunt 35s (700c) and 700c x 38 tires to get the closest to original dimensions.

You could also go with Wood Clinchers from Stutzman, CB Italia or Cerchi Ghisallo.

Stutzman has an alloy insert that will allow higher tire pressures.

Cerchi Ghisallo has a Carbon insert option that you can add as an option when ordering.

CB Italia are the only wood rims I've ridden. They do not have reinforcement, but I never aired them up over the recommended 56 psi using a 700cx38 tire. I rode them around 1,000 miles with a little retruing here and there as they got settled in. They worked great and rode beautifully and I'm 250 pounds give or take.

I have Velocity Blunt 35s on my Mountain bike. So far they've been very durable. More durable than your Iver will ever need!

Also, if you go with the Blunts and want it to look more original, use the normal brass nipples used with alloy rims. Long nipples for wood rims stick out about the same as modern nips with alloy rims.

Blunt 35 in lighter color. Blunt SL in darker wood grain.



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr

CB Italia "Viaggio" I just bought another set of these to build up.



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice Iver and those Torrington pedals had me at hello.
Chris


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 13, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> Are you going with reproduction .......




I haven’t decided because I really didn’t know about the many options to take.

Thanks to you, I will now begin my homework.

Thank you again,

~~~~~~~~~~~



scrubbinrims said:


> Nice Iver and those Torrington pedals had me at hello.
> Chris




I’ve never seen Torrington pedals with the logo stamped on the rubber blocks before.
Also this bike from the 20s has “Iver Johnson” stamped on practically every part.
With the exception of the Troxel saddle which is just as comfortable as my Schwinn deluxe saddles.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 13, 2015)

Are your bars marked? I have a very similar pair which I believe are Torrington. Curious because these are referred to as ladies bars, but I seen them on so many men's bikes I now question that reference, BTW, mine are off an Iver as well, marked with a T within a diamond shape and B 34 where they fit into the stem.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 13, 2015)

Your bars have a nice curvature overall.

“Iver Johnson ✬” is stamped in the center on the one I have.




The handles are shorter, almost like racer bars.



Above is the gold-script decal "Iver Johnson”, which is located on the lower bike tube which is so cool, I’m just
going to hand paint around it with a brush on the areas that require it.

I found out that in the early years before the spray gun was invented. The frames were dipped in large vats
of enamel.
Some auto makers applied the paint by brush in combination with gasoline or thinners. Sanded in between
with emery cloth. It was a slow process which took weeks, but the results are classic.

Of course todays paints & techniques are far superior than back then. But I like to do it as much as possible as
they did back then.


The bars are probably referred to as ladies because of the overall smaller size.

But back then, folks weren’t built like today.
 I collect original WW2 ‘bomber” jackets & photos. Rarely are the people
in the photos large in stature.

It’s all that hormone they put in the food nowadays ! :o


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 13, 2015)

Like it nice bike natural wood or painted maroon with green pins on them would pop. But they would out shine the bike so stained new rims to look aged.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 13, 2015)

"Looky there Jake, an Iver Johnson!" Nice......


----------



## Duchess (Oct 13, 2015)

I have the CB Italia clinchers, too. Were I getting them again, I'd probably get the carbon insert, but I found they don't really need higher pressure, I just like the margin of error. Your Iver is newer than mine, but mine uses a 90mm OLD front hub. If you don't plan on lacing the old hubs in, you'll have to find another old hub to fit. I ended up with ND Model Ws from somewhere in the 1930s, I believe. THey were $25 for 2 on ebay, so I can't complain and the old loose bearings roll nice, too.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 13, 2015)

Duchess said:


> I have the CB Italia clinchers, too. Were I getting them again, I'd probably get the carbon insert, but I found they don't really need higher pressure, I just like the margin of error. Your Iver is newer than mine, but mine uses a 90mm OLD front hub. If you don't plan on lacing the old hubs in, you'll have to find another old hub to fit. I ended up with ND Model Ws from somewhere in the 1930s, I believe. THey were $25 for 2 on ebay, so I can't complain and the old loose bearings roll nice, too.




Front hub is Iver & the rear brakes are Morrow .
Both are in great condition, no rust or pitting.

I plan on using them .


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 13, 2015)

the tinker said:


> "Looky there Jake, an Iver Johnson!" Nice......View attachment 242959




That's a scene from, "Hi Neighbor".
The gang is checking out the new kid
in town. The snotty kid has a new pedal
car but he wouldn't let us ride it, so we
built one .
Spanky put me in the front to serve as
the "Pooch Power" engine !


----------



## Handyman (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi 2jakes,

You've got one great looking Iver there that will look even greater when you put the new wheelset on it.  All the wood wheels that were mentioned will work fine but I personally like the wood wheels that Noah Stutzman is making.  The profile is nice and they are made from Maple.  I bought a few sets with the metal inserts and they look fantastic.  
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Duchess (Oct 14, 2015)

Not sure with the metal insert, but those maple might be lighter, too. I believe my CB Italias are ash.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2015)

With Noah's hoops, why would anyone want anything else?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2015)

the tinker said:


> "Looky there Jake, an Iver Johnson!" Nice......View attachment 242959




...Jake has nice legs....


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## 2jakes (Oct 14, 2015)

Handyman said:


> Hi 2jakes,
> 
> You've got one great looking Iver there that will look even greater when you put the new wheelset on it.  All the wood wheels that were mentioned will work fine but I personally like the wood wheels that Noah Stutzman is making.  The profile is nice and they are made from Maple.  I bought a few sets with the metal inserts and they look fantastic.
> Pete in Fitchburg
> ...




Thanks for the information. 

Are the Stutzman woodies for show only or can they be applied & used for riding ?

I don’t mean serious long distance miles,  just around the block.

Also what size tires is available for these rims ?
Is there a variety of colors to choose from ?
Thanks


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 14, 2015)

The *Morrow Brakes* that came with this Iver is in excellent condition.





Do you know if the *Stutzman  wheels *work with this 1” rear hub that has 18 holes ?
Also what type & size spokes.

I visited a local bike shop last week.
The head technician told me that what I was trying to do was impossible.
There are other places, but thought to get more knowledge here before I go again to other bike shops.
Thanks.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 14, 2015)

Lots of folks use them for serious long distance miles! Buy em!


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 14, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> Lots of folks use them for serious long distance miles! Buy em!






Do you know where I can check for more information or where they are available ?

Thanks


----------



## Kombicol (Oct 15, 2015)

So I recently got a set of Noah's hoops and it looks like the aluminium insert will show even with a tire. 
Anyone have a pic with tire installed to confirm?
Thanks


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 16, 2015)

2jakes said:


> The *Morrow Brakes* that came with this Iver is in excellent condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hubs is hubs... and rims is rims...    meaning, yes, your hubs can be laced into any rim with the same hole count.    (They can even be laced into rims with a different hole count as a novelty, to prove a point.  :eek  Spoke length must be ascertained by careful measuring and calculating; or asking someone who has already done it with the same parts.  I don't know what the technician could be thinking.


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 16, 2015)

2jakes said:


> ...Also what size tires is available for these rims ?
> Is there a variety of colors to choose from ?
> Thanks




I think the stutzman rims could be got in 700cm, 27in, 28in european, 28in english/asian, 28in antique, etc.....  Basically you could pick your tires first and he could make the rims to fit.  I think the stutzmans come unfinished.  The other brands mentioned earlier come in a variety of colors.


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 16, 2015)

2jakes said:


> Do you know where I can check for more information or where they are available ?
> 
> Thanks




There are many, many threads on this site about the various ways of converting these old 28's to modern tires.  To get started, use the search function for "stutzman".  I have some windows open on my laptop at home... I'll send some links tonight on the options.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 16, 2015)

dougfisk said:


> hubs is hubs... and rims is rims...    meaning, yes, your hubs can be laced into any rim with the same hole count.    (They can even be laced into rims with a different hole count as a novelty, to prove a point.  :eek  Spoke length must be ascertained by careful measuring and calculating; or asking someone who has already done it with the same parts.  I don't know what the technician could be thinking.




Thanks & looking forward to the links.


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 17, 2015)

2jakes said:


> Thanks & looking forward to the links.




here is a start

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?48405-Need-some-tire-info&highlight=28+rims+wheels+tires

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ms-single-tube&highlight=28+rims+wheels+tires

http://www.ghisallowoodenrims.com/ballon-pneumatic-clincher.html

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...nt-Wheels-New-Road-Worthy-Wheels-amp-Rims-etc

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Westwood-Rims&highlight=28+rims+wheels+tires

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-28-quot-Tires&highlight=28+rims+wheels+tires

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...inch-motorbike&highlight=28+rims+wheels+tires


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 17, 2015)

few more:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?66373-Clincher-wood-rims&highlight=28+rims+wheels+tires

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...s-amp-Rims-etc&highlight=28+rims+wheels+tires

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-MEAD-CRUSADER&highlight=28+rims+wheels+tires

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...res-in-color-!&highlight=28+rims+wheels+tires

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...700c-clinchers&highlight=28+rims+wheels+tires


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 17, 2015)

http://sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html

http://www.classic-cycle.de/en/Rims...ml?azrec=25d273f0-7308-11e5-b74c-406186f70000


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 17, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ght-wooden-wheels-36-spoke&highlight=stutzman

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...els!-29-er-Velocity&highlight=replace+28+rims


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 17, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...nk-I-m-hooked-on-28-s&highlight=tires+28+wood

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...d-rider-28-quot-tires&highlight=tires+28+wood

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?38834-Cool-Wood-Wheel-Videos&highlight=tires+28+wood


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 17, 2015)

I think this is it for me...

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ion-done-well-almost&highlight=amsterdam+tire

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...on-1920-s-moto-bike)&highlight=amsterdam+tire

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ntique-wood-rim-bike&highlight=amsterdam+tire

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?61901-for-sale-Electra-Amsterdam-700-x-40-cream-tires


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 18, 2015)

wait - couple more...  

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?61555-TOC-Wood-Rim-Makers-Info&highlight=england+truss

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...wood-rims/page2&highlight=stutzman+laminated?


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 18, 2015)

dougfisk said:


> I think this is it for me...
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ion-done-well-almost&highlight=amsterdam+tire
> 
> ...





Dougfisk,

Besides myself, I’m sure many will appreciated as well, the great information that you have provided.
Thank You so much,


And now to proceed & see what I will need to get my Iver on the road.


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 28, 2015)

the coolest iver ive seen and those Torrington pedals are the coolest ive seen for sure!!


----------



## larock65 (Oct 29, 2015)

Can't wait to see this one complete!


----------

